# Finding the privy/money spot?



## Newtothiss (Nov 26, 2021)

So a new spot I'm metal detecting has a big old dump down the bank behind where a house was.
There is literally 1000's of bottles..
The area is probably 100'x100' (ish) with a few big piles and lots scattered all over. So far the oldest stuff has been from the late 50's, but the lot had a home since the early 1900's, and is not far from where there was an actual dump.

Any ideas on what I should look for to dig down to the oldest stuff? 
Under one of the big piles and just see how deep it goes?

There is a creek behind the the lot about 50'-100' behind the dump site.
Didn't take the metal detector today as I was just digging and trying to get the lay of the land, I'll take it tomorrow though.

Any help/ideas?

Found some milk glass jars, cool soda, milk, bleach and ammonia bottles, and a "sani steel" washboard today!

I'll post some pics tomorrow


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 26, 2021)

This is the coolest thing that came up today. Gotta figure out how to clean it properly..
Pretty sure there's more too!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 26, 2021)

If it's a rural house then the privy likely won't have much in it, those were hard work to dig and you wouldn't want to fill it up any quicker than you had to.  Finding the dump from before the mid-20th century is tough because rural people generally didn't throw out all that much before the postwar economic boom, so the earlier dumps are very small.  It could be under the newer dump or somewhere else, but not far enough from the house that they would have needed to drive to dump things.  The creek is a good place to look, also along any hillsides or hedgerows.  You can try metal detecting for areas with a big concentration of iron as well.  Generally a good thing to do is to imagine that you're living there 100 years ago, and ask yourself where you'd throw the trash.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 26, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> If it's a rural house then the privy likely won't have much in it, those were hard work to dig and you wouldn't want to fill it up any quicker than you had to.  Finding the dump from before the mid-20th century is tough because rural people generally didn't throw out all that much before the postwar economic boom, so the earlier dumps are very small.  It could be under the newer dump or somewhere else, but not far enough from the house that they would have needed to drive to dump things.  The creek is a good place to look, also along any hillsides or hedgerows.  You can try metal detecting for areas with a big concentration of iron as well.  Generally a good thing to do is to imagine that you're living there 100 years ago, and ask yourself where you'd throw the trash.


Thanks!
There is soooo much down there (mostly glass)


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 26, 2021)

Is that Twang Soda a 12 ounce or Quart, can't tell from the Picture? The Quart will usually have a Red Football at his foot. Nice find, If you find more cans I may be Interested. LEON.

Pic of some of mine below.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 26, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Is that Twang Soda a 12 ounce or Quart, can't tell from the Picture? The Quart will usually have a Red Football at his foot. Nice find, If you find more cans I may be Interested. LEON.
> 
> Pic of some of mine below.View attachment 232305View attachment 232306


It's a 32oz. This one has a dent and a piece of the lip is gone. I don't



think there is a football, it's pretty rusty at the moment, I'll be interested to see how she cleans up.

I think there are some more at the spot, I'll find out in the AM..

VERY NICE BTW!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 27, 2021)

maybe some Washington Paradise Clubs in there? LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 27, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> So a new spot I'm metal detecting has a big old dump down the bank behind where a house was.
> There is literally 1000's of bottles..
> The area is probably 100'x100' (ish) with a few big piles and lots scattered all over. So far the oldest stuff has been from the late 50's, but the lot had a home since the early 1900's, and is not far from where there was an actual dump.
> 
> ...


I found a farm dump that was all 1960s and 1970s, or so I thought. I didn't find anything else that day and decided to dig deep to see how old it got since it was on a hill side and kind of bulged out. Well I got down about a half foot and became glad I decided to do a test pit. it started to get into the 40s, then 30s and then soon it was straight 1800s, then bottom! I pulled many great early meds, beers, jars and sodas and even a broken Weston saratoga and teal peppersauce. Sometimes you just need to dig a test pit and not write newer stuff off right away becuase of instances like this.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 27, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I found a farm dump that was all 1960s and 1970s, or so I thought. I didn't find anything else that day and decided to dig deep to see how old it got since it was on a hill side and kind of bulged out. Well I got down about a half foot and became glad I decided to do a test pit. it started to get into the 40s, then 30s and then soon it was straight 1800s, then bottom! I pulled many great early meds, beers, jars and sodas and even a broken Weston saratoga and teal peppersauce. Sometimes you just need to dig a test pit and not write newer stuff off right away becuase of instances like this.



I don't think I'll find anything that old there.
The road has been there since the turn of the century, and the first house on the lot was around 1910. 
There is a whole lot to dig though, and some serious piles to move.

I wish it wasn't pouring on the days I can really get at it..


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 27, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Is that Twang Soda a 12 ounce or Quart, can't tell from the Picture? The Quart will usually have a Red Football at his foot. Nice find, If you find more cans I may be Interested. LEON.
> 
> Pic of some of mine below.View attachment 232305View attachment 232306


At least 2 dozen cone tops today, all were so rusted that they crumbled with minimal pressure .
I know there's more in there, hopefully as nice or nicer than the "twang", just gotta find em'.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 28, 2021)

That's too bad so Rusty, Hopefully you find some nicer ones.


----------



## willong (Dec 1, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> I wish it wasn't pouring on the days I can really get at it..


Thus, "The Evergreen State." It's been a soggy Fall so far; that's for sure!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 1, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> At least 2 dozen cone tops today, all were so rusted that they crumbled with minimal pressure .
> I know there's more in there, hopefully as nice or nicer than the "twang", just gotta find em'.


Find a can in another can, they fare a better chance of being in better shape. Milwaukee Club on right i found inside another can. The one on the left was not. Big difference. This happened pretty frequently I guess. I have found 2 like this and have only dug 9 square feet of a big dump area that has a conetop and flattop can layer 1 foot down. It is mixed with bottles. The other can in a can I have is a Pabst Export beer that is still in the lemon juice, should come out pretty good. Both common but I don't collect and so don't care...lol! They are very cool though.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 1, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Find a can in another can, they fare a better chance of being in better shape. Milwaukee Club on right i found inside another can. The one on the left was not. Big difference. This happened pretty frequently I guess. I have found 2 like this and have only dug 9 square feet of a big dump area that has a conetop and flattop can layer 1 foot down. It is mixed with bottles. The other can in a can I have is a Pabst Export beer that is still in the lemon juice, should come out pretty good. Both common but I don't collect and so don't care...lol! They are very cool though.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Nice!
I'll be on the lookout. Been sick as a dog for a few days.. apparently those long hard hours getting drenched and muddy weren't so good for me...


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 1, 2021)

Here's one of my Can in a Can. LEON.


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 1, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Here's one of my Can in a Can. LEON.
> View attachment 232477View attachment 232478View attachment 232479


Most if not all have been 32 oz, so I'm not sure if I'll find any inside another can lol.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 1, 2021)

If most are 32 oz Quarts I wonder if they are all Twangs or if there are any Gold Seal Beers ect., ect., LEON.


----------



## Len (Dec 1, 2021)

I had a "can in can" in my first pit. Unfortunately a close by steam still damaged the inner one. I did manage to save the front panel of a '50s (?) Donald Duck OJ. "Thats All Folks!"   (Did the Duck have a tag line?)


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 1, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> If most are 32 oz Quarts I wonder if they are all Twangs or if there are any Gold Seal Beers ect., ect., LEON.


When I feel better I'll go back and look by where I found the nicest one so far, up near the top (big loaded area). Makes sense this was the nicest can, being farthest from the creek.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 2, 2021)

Len said:


> I had a "can in can" in my first pit. Unfortunately a close by steam still damaged the inner one. I did manage to save the front panel of a '50s (?) Donald Duck OJ. "Thats All Folks!"   (Did the Duck have a tag line?)


They still sell Donald duck orange juice. I see it in the dollar tree. That's all folks was looney tunes. Donald duck used to freak out and rant uncontrollably. All this in front of his 3 nephews. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 2, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> Most if not all have been 32 oz, so I'm not sure if I'll find any inside another can lol.


My spot is mostly 12oz. Never know. Good luck.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len (Dec 2, 2021)

I am impressed. The Jets front office should draft you, RB. Thanks. I'll hit a Dollar Tree soon and see if the look is the same.
RedskinLen since'66


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> My spot is mostly 12oz. Never know. Good luck.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I've been wanting to head back even though the trek alone would exhaust me.
Gotta be patient and get better... ugh


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2021)

Another Can in a Can. Donald Duck came in a Cone Top Also.. LEON.


----------



## Len (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi Hemi!

Nice photos. Thanks. My Duck is a little different in his design than your cone top. I'll try and surface him from my first pit deep file for a future photo opt. It may have been a red colored concentrate size from the '60s...


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2021)

I got a red Donald Duck at the bottom of this Pic. Did it look like this one? LEON.


----------



## Len (Dec 2, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I got a red Donald Duck at the bottom of this Pic. Did it look like this one? LEON.
> View attachment 232524


I see it. I checked my can (barely there). Its slightly different from yours. Mine has the Duck bust center posed with an opener in the left hand and a glass of juice in the other. He has a dark blue naval style cover and a smarty grin on his face. Same shade color red background. Most likely the same FL co.  Date? --I remember when you crossed the  border into FL they gave out free oj at the rest stop. (Pre I-95. Not sure when the Sunshine State stopped squeezing??)


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 6, 2021)

So I had to grab a few things at the spot and took a couple pics.

Pics don't do the size or volume justice.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 6, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> So I had to grab a few things at the spot and took a couple pics.
> 
> Pics don't do the size or volume justice.View attachment 232674View attachment 232675View attachment 232676View attachment 232677View attachment 232678


There's quite a bit of stuff there.  Might have been multiple households dumping there in that case, it looks bigger than most of the farm dumps I come across.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 6, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> Most if not all have been 32 oz, so I'm not sure if I'll find any inside another can lol.


Wish I could be doing that right now.!Nice


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 6, 2021)

It didn't look like that when I started, it was just ferns and leaves with a couple spots with bottles showing lol. 

Some jars I picked up before they got re-buried by my haphazard digging.


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 6, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> There's quite a bit of stuff there.  Might have been multiple households dumping there in that case, it looks bigger than most of the farm dumps I come across.


I am very curious about the small foundation in the last pic.


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 6, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Another Can in a Can. Donald Duck came in a Cone Top Also.. LEON.
> View attachment 232517View attachment 232518


Only went for a hour or so but found a ton of cans and started getting into 12oz. Most just crumbled, lots with holes, and 1 keeper.
Started getting into a good layer but stopped before I overdid it...

Gotta heal and get back to 100%


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 6, 2021)

The flat top can in the middle of your first pic is Obvious to me to be a CAN-A-POP Cola. As for the cone top in 2nd pic to me it appears to far gone. With My about 50 years experiance in Can Collecting it greatly helps you determine what is saveable & what is probably to far gone. In rare cases even when you can determine what the to far gone can is after cleaning it is usually to far gone to have any value, even if rare. I sometimes clean these type of cans just out of curiousity to see what it is, it's usually a wasted common can which I quickly toss in the Garbage Can. LEON.


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 6, 2021)

Yeah the first Pic was just the pile of cans that didn't crumble getting them out.
The can in the second pic is surprisingly solid, much more than it looks. Is it just solid rust making it seem so?


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 6, 2021)

Here's a rare cone top from Washington State I fixed up. Looks like some one stepped on it flat as a Pancake. LEON.


----------

